# Why do people want to travel so much?



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

Can anyone explain it to me?
I never knew anyone like it growing up. 
I’m content to stay home. 
For those of you who aren’t content to hang out at home or your surrounding area on your days of or on vacation why?

What drives the restlessness?

I’m in a tourist area and I really do not get it.
Why pay $300-900 a night 3 night minimum for a place, rush to get there, spend most a night unpacking all the groceries you buy, have to rush to get back home, when all you do is watch tv or sit on a deck. Same thing you can do at home.

And why the desire to just drive so much?

It sure isn’t restful.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

No one can really explain it, you just have to experience it 

But it's time with friends, and family. It's the getting away from reality, joking/laughing, drinking and eating. As your kids grow, you have pictures and memories of life together..... The wife and I took an extended weekend in Florida last year to a 5 star resort that was expensive. But we had a wonderful time and we laughed, had wild sex, and left feeling closer and out faces hurting from smiling.


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

red oak said:


> For those of you who aren’t content to hang out at home or your surrounding area on your days of or on vacation why?
> 
> What drives the restlessness?


It's not restlessness, it's about experiences. For example, you can look at a book or a video, or whatever, but there's nothing like standing at the rim of the Grand Canyon, or looking at the Mountains of Alaska from sea level. It just doesn't do it justice. There's so much beauty on this rock I'd like to go see.



red oak said:


> And why the desire to just drive so much?
> 
> It sure isn’t restful.


I love to drive. I find it extremely relaxing. If it's just me, it's a good time for reflection and to clear my head. If it's with my family, I have a captive audience with not much else to do. Some of the best most engaging conversations we've had occur in the car.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

My parents never really traveled when I was a kid, but we did regularly go on weekend day trips in the car. Usually just something in a neighboring county to a farm stand or something like that. Sometimes we would go out with no purpose other than the ride. We would go out into the country somewhere and every time we came to an intersection my dad would ask me which way to turn. 

My grandmother was more adventurous, even though she never flew anywhere. She turned me on to really traveling. We took train or bus trips to Philadelphia and NYC. She also took the whole family (her two sons, their wives and the grandkids) on a few road trips to Florida a few times. She even had my girlfriend, now wife come with us once we started dating. There was just something fun about the whole thing. We had tons of fun on the trip, playing games, following along on the map (yes a paper map, lol) along the way. The experience of being somewhere new. I just loved it all. She also taught me how to do it on a budget. She wasn't afraid to spend money, but made sure it was on the right stuff. 

I just enjoy the thrill of being somewhere new and I've turned on my wife to that too. As a kid she didn't travel much. Only an occasional trip to the Jersey Shore. 2 weeks after we married I left for Army boot camp. 2 months later we moved to a new state. A year after that we moved to a new country and a year after that we moved to yet another state. Our marriage pretty much started out with travel. We almost never go on vacation to the same place. In 30+ years we've only gone to the same place 3 or 4 times. We've been to about 10 different countries and something like 35 states. We really love experiences vs things. We regularly, on a whim, take off some place for a weekend. 

It is just what we do for fun. I do really enjoy driving too. That said, we do like time at home too. Just chilling in the house or by the pool in the summer.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Zedd said:


> I love to drive. I find it extremely relaxing. If it's just me, it's a good time for reflection and to clear my head. If it's with my family, I have a captive audience with not much else to do. Some of the best most engaging conversations we've had occur in the car.


Great point. I've had so many great conversations the car. That is even where we had those "birds and the bees" conversations with the kids. As you said, they are a captive audience.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

I love to travel and do it quite often. New places, new people, new foods...life is an adventure that cannot be experienced in just books.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Why? simple, humans evolved as migratory beings as hunters/gatherers, following the herds as they moved from season to season. Us human had have from the beginnings that sense of moving forward always looking for better grounds. As you can see, that drive made us to reach every single corner of the world. No even the discovery/implementation of agriculture made us completely settled down. So, in other words is in our blood, more so on some than others. We are adventurers, now we want to travel to other planets.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

When I travel I like to explore . . . try new food, see new things, meet people basically expand my horizons. I don't sit in & watch TV. It's nice to have a change of scenery


----------



## Tuscany (10 mo ago)

Because many of us have a lot of interest in curiosity about people, places and things that are different from what we know. 

Also, getting away from the everyday helps us get back to it with a fresh perspective.


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

People are different which is one of the cool things about life. Some people want to see and do as much as possible - just the way they are. Yes traveling and seeing and doing a lot isn't relaxing. But relaxing isn't a goal or desirable to some - it's a waste of time / experiences that they will never get back.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

red oak said:


> Why pay $300-900 a night 3 night minimum for a place, rush to get there, spend most a night unpacking all the groceries you buy, have to rush to get back home, when all you do is watch tv or sit on a deck. Same thing you can do at home.


^^This^^ is just one small example of how people "travel." 

As for why I travel, I like to see things. Yellowstone, The Rockies, the ocean, great works of art, museums. 

I've driven coast-to-coast three times. Met some interesting people, and got a real appreciation for the diversity of this country. It was worth it for me.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

the national parks are reason enough to travel. if you havent seen the national parks, then its not like you have a deprived life or something but you have definitely missed out.
the national parks are magnificent treasures of our great land and awe inspiring. you cannot see them properly or experience the grandeur without going there. if you are american (or any other nationality), seeing the natural the wonders of the world will enrich your life immensely.

here's a story;
my dad as a young man, grew up poor in a hispanic neighborhood back in the 1920s' and 30s'. he never left the united states until he was drafted into the army in ww2. 
he earned a commission as a supply security officer and was sent to japan for the reconstruction. after he had overseen the unloading and securement of the ship cargo, he was let on leave and traveled war torn japan. this strange land amazed and captivated this young hispanic dude who had never seen another culture other than east l.a.. the amazing thing is, in spite of ravaging their land,
he found the people friendly and welcoming. i even have an old photo of him clowning around with some local kids on a bombed out zero. it blew his mind. he caught the bug real bad, and spent the rest of his life traveling all over the world, taking jobs in 4 different continents and traveling to all kinds of other places to take it all in. all because the army sent him to japan.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Tuscany said:


> Also, getting away from the everyday helps us get back to it with a fresh perspective.


Agreed! Sometimes you just need to get away from everything!


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm nomadic, and I am restless. 😬

But the way I travel is more of a lifestyle, and it's actually much, much less expensive to live this way than buying/maintaining a house. And when I go overseas, I won't be paying $300 to $900 a night. That range will cover a month. As an example, I can rent an apartment in Kas, Turkey with a Mediterranean view for $500 to $800.

I'm a minimalist, and having a home of my own was overwhelming for me. Now everything I have fits comfortably in the trunk of my car - and just this morning, I was minimizing that, because I'll go to a backpack and carry on in December.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

I have seen Grand Canyon, Been on the Rez, seen better places than the GC not even on maps. Traveled in 46 states, And I still don’t get why anyone wants to travel long distance, every couple months.

Guess I’ve just always been content. 🤷🏼‍♂️
Most time when I did travel it was cause others wanted to.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

red oak said:


> I have seen Grand Canyon, Been on the Rez, seen better places than the GC not even on maps. Traveled in 46 states, And I still don’t get why anyone wants to travel long distance, every couple months.
> 
> Guess I’ve just always been content. 🤷🏼‍♂️
> Most time when I did travel it was cause others wanted to.


I get you a bit. I've been quite a few places in Europe and spent multiple trips/time in 37 US states when traveling mostly for business over 10 years of steady travel. And able to take spouse here and there.

So I still consider it to be a vacation when I'm home.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I


red oak said:


> I have seen Grand Canyon, Been on the Rez, seen better places than the GC not even on maps. Traveled in 46 states, And I still don’t get why anyone wants to travel long distance, every couple months.
> 
> Guess I’ve just always been content. 🤷🏼‍♂️
> Most time when I did travel it was cause others wanted to.


You say you don’t like travel well try and get your head around this.
In 2006 I flew well over a million miles. I didn’t get home at any stage and I was paid for every hour, 168 hours per week.
It was great!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Andy1001 said:


> I
> 
> 
> You say you don’t like travel well try and get your head around this.
> ...


That was me. But for a solid 10 years, every year.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

I like traveling, especially to the Western US. I took the family to Las Vegas and the Grand Canyon last month. What I don’t get are the people who own RVs and don’t take them anywhere except the local lake. It’s like “I’m going to leave my comfortable house and sleep in this less comfortable house that’s cramped and I have to pull with my truck all so I can park it someplace that I can drive to from my comfortable house in less than a half hour”.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

red oak said:


> Can anyone explain it to me?
> I never knew anyone like it growing up.
> I’m content to stay home.
> For those of you who aren’t content to hang out at home or your surrounding area on your days of or on vacation why?
> ...


We were standing at the top of glacier point in Yosemite National Park. There was a spot with no barriers where you could walk right up to the edge of the cliff. It was a great spot for a picture, so I grabbed my kids and walked out towards the edge with my wife freaking out. We posed for a picture as my wife panicked and quickly snap a few shots. That same situation happened with nearly every family who came by. Dads posing with the kids as moms freaked out and took the picture. We all laughed as moms were freaking out at other dads and their kids not just their own. What was also interesting was if you looked at the pictures, you would see a some what strained smile from dad as he gripped his kids arms tight, standing 15 feet from the edge of a huge cliff. But all the kids were smiling wide. 

This was 20 minutes of 1 trip out of the 60 or plus we have taken with our kids. There are so many experiences we have as memories with our kids we could not duplicate at home. There is only so much to do within a days drive of home and eventually you have done it all. We have lots of great memories around or at home, but for me they are not as special as they are not unique as you end up repeating things. You can go snowmobiling countless times at home, you not going to snowmobile in July on a glacier in Iceland a bunch of times. 

Thats my explanation. If it makes any sense. We're in South Beach, the grandparents picked the kids up a few hours ago and my wife and I just got back from the bar. Oh side note, flew down here no mask!!!


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

So you averaged 2700 miles a day. At a cruising speed of 500 MPH that’s over 5 hours in a plane every single day. Ever get a blood clot in your legs?


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

When we got to the South Rim of the Grand Canyon my boys 4 and 7 saw some rocks to jump on and yelled out “parkour”.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

CallingDrLove said:


> When we got to the South Rim of the Grand Canyon my boys 4 and 7 saw some rocks to jump on and yelled out “parkour”.


One trip, I was standing about 6 inches from the Niagara river at the falls. So much water flowing so fast. Amazing. There are some great sites.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Some of my happiest memories as a child are of family holidays. We didnt have much money so for many years it was just a couple of weeks in a basic caravan somewhere on the coast in the UK but we LOVED it. 
Playing on the beaches, crazy golf, sailing our toy boats on the boating pond, playing sports with my dad. Great fun😊. As we got older we did go to Switzerland and Majorca twice which were lovely holidays as well. 
As an adult I have been further afield, to Canada, Florida, France, Spain again, Italy, Israel and even Australia. 

Recently we go to places in the UK. Often to visit scattered family. Not sure we would go abroad again. It's SO chaotic at the airports and certain health issues with Mr D would make it unwise the fly far. 

I am a home body but I still like to get away as it puts a whole different perspective on life and we both like beautiful scenery as well. 
I am always glad to get home though and would hate to be traveling a lot.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> One trip, I was standing about 6 inches from the Niagara river at the falls. So much water flowing so fast. Amazing. There are some great sites.


Niagara Falls was trash. Not the falls themselves, but _everything_ around them. On both sides. People should be ashamed.

Both sides with run down houses - boarded up right across from my hotel on the US side. Then the Canadian side was like a cheap carnival. I don't remember the name of the main strip, but it was gross. 🤢

It's too bad it wasn't protected and kept natural.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

Andy1001 said:


> I
> 
> 
> You say you don’t like travel well try and get your head around this.
> ...


I got paid to travel too and just wanted to be/and stay home.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

minimalME said:


> Niagara Falls was trash. Not the falls themselves, but _everything_ around them. On both sides. People should be ashamed.
> 
> Both sides with run down houses - boarded up right across from my hotel on the US side. Then the Canadian side was like a cheap carnival. I don't remember the name of the main strip, but it was gross. 🤢
> 
> It's too bad it wasn't protected and kept natural.


Sorry you had a bad trip. We did the whole thing, both sides, enjoyed the bridges and the walks through concessions, everything was clean and well done. Even did the Maid in the Mist boat thing. Was great.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

I know exactly what you mean. I work at a beach resort and it's the same thing for us. It all seems like a waste to me, and miserable often times to boot. However, like others have said, that is not the only way to travel. I love it myself, but I make the most of it when I go.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Because new experiences are fun. Travel gives you the opportunity to see how others live, sample their cuisine, maybe surf if you don't live near the ocean, and on...and on.

That said, I know some people who travel who are desperately trying to get away from their ordinary, day-to-day lives. Travel gives them that ability.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

The best advice I can give when it comes to traveling is stay away from the tourist spots. Much better to get out and see the real places


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

red oak said:


> Can anyone explain it to me?
> I never knew anyone like it growing up.
> I’m content to stay home.
> For those of you who aren’t content to hang out at home or your surrounding area on your days of or on vacation why?
> ...


Can’t speak for anyone else, but we do much more than “watch tv or sit on a deck” when we travel. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

GusPolinski said:


> Can’t speak for anyone else, but we do much more than “watch tv or sit on a deck” when we travel. 🤷🏻‍♂️


TV....no
Sit on a deck? In the islands with a frozen alcoholic drink? Yes please!


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

We like to travel during the winter to places warm. I hate the cold and would snowbird if the wife would go along with it. Went to Barbados this past winter. Caribbean cruises every couple of years, Australia & New Zealand, Hawaii, anyplace warm. But during the summer, we like to stay home next to the pool. We have a pool house with a built-in grill so we eat most of our meals there and just stay outside. That's almost as enjoyable as traveling. It's all about what you enjoy.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Fresh perspective, exposure to new people and new cultures, experiencing beautiful places, and coming back with a newfound appreciation for home. I don't find it restful necessary. Unless you count hiking, which feels like taking a breath of fresh air after being stifled all week. Also enjoy a good wallow at home now and then


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

red oak said:


> Can anyone explain it to me?
> I never knew anyone like it growing up.
> I’m content to stay home.
> For those of you who aren’t content to hang out at home or your surrounding area on your days of or on vacation why?
> ...


For some of us who live in the USA, it is in our blood and heritage. The whole "nation of immigrants" and westward migration thing is part of our culture. Also Hollywood, and TV export USA culture to the world. Some of it is about illusions and dreams and not based in reality. You have pointed out the reality and its downsides.

It may also be a class aspiration thing. The English upper class "gap year and seeing the world" or the "Grand Tour" around Europe have been part of English culture for a long time.

For me personally, a big part of my dreams about retirement were to travel. Covid pretty well crushed that for me and my wife. You could say we both have cabin fever right now as travel plans for 2020, 2021 and the early part of 2022 were crushed. Now we are going to travel before the next Covid-wave hits this fall.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

Enigma32 said:


> I know exactly what you mean. I work at a beach resort and it's the same thing for us. It all seems like a waste to me, and miserable often times to boot. However, like others have said, that is not the only way to travel. I love it myself, but I make the most of it when I go.


Yep. I really don’t get the tv thing. 
I was working today and kept hearing someone talking over my equipment.
When turned equipment off realized renters were watching a baseball game on tv at next rental over (200yards) while sitting on back deck. Every rental here now has tv’s on every deck.
Had to listen to that for at least 2 hours so loud I could hear every word.
If I did vacation I really think I would try to get more out of it than be able to say I sat on a deck and watched baseball games.
A new 7 bedroom rental here the other day had 11 giant screen televisions. Big decks so there were 2 on the decks and one for the hot tub. 🤷🏼‍♂️

Or the video gaming while paying that much a night either. Seen that a few times this year also. Confusing to me.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

Diceplayer said:


> We like to travel during the winter to places warm. I hate the cold and would snowbird if the wife would go along with it. Went to Barbados this past winter. Caribbean cruises every couple of years, Australia & New Zealand, Hawaii, anyplace warm. But during the summer, we like to stay home next to the pool. We have a pool house with a built-in grill so we eat most of our meals there and just stay outside. That's almost as enjoyable as traveling. It's all about what you enjoy.


What’s snow birding?


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

red oak said:


> What’s snow birding?


Northerners, typically retired, rent a place in AZ, FL, TX whatever for a few months every winter. Be like a bird and flee the snow.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

I asked same question on another forum and I was basically called a liar that any could run $300-900 a night average and 3 night minimum. 
In case same thought in this forum.
Some more expensive than below.
Then there are the tiny home rentals 200-400 square feet running $175 or so a night.
This is where I make my living and know what I see.
And yes I have seen people stay in front of television and video games most their stay


----------



## Lapm (10 mo ago)

red oak said:


> Can anyone explain it to me?
> I never knew anyone like it growing up.
> I’m content to stay home.
> For those of you who aren’t content to hang out at home or your surrounding area on your days of or on vacation why?
> ...


People have different ideas of travel, from your view point if your just going to do what you do at home, I agree why bother. But often a change of scenery is nice. If your sitting on the deck at home, your thinking I need to mow the lawn: on someone else’s your looking at the garden relaxing. It’s also an opportunity for family to spend quality time together. 

However, I love to travel. I love walking on the beach, watching waves crash on the rocks, seeing different types of wildlife, breathing in the salt air, experiencing different cultures, seeing historic sites and natural wonders. 

Im off to Philadelphia in June to learn a little more about are nation’s history, see some fabulous art and some beautiful architecture. Can’t do that at home. 

Went to HI for two weeks, never saw a tv, didn’t do any reading, hiked a few trails along the seashores with magnificent views, learned about Hawaian history, went swimming in crystal clear water, watched the sea turtles and tropical fish, went inside a lava tube, saw active lava, saw how the lava flows of 2018 changed the landscape, went to a few farmers markets and saw produce I’ve never seen before, tried a few new foods, walked on a black sand beach and a green sand beach. Can’t do any of that at home, and less than $200 a night.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

red oak said:


> I asked same question on another forum and I was basically called a liar that any could run $300-900 a night


I know you aren’t lying! 🤗 

I’ve paid over $300 for rooms in Monterey (with sweet otters off our balcony), and at Universal, to stay on the property, so we could walk to the parks. Both were family vacations and totally worth it.


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Lapm said:


> Im off to Philadelphia in June to learn a little more about are nation’s history, see some fabulous art and some beautiful architecture. Can’t do that at home.


The wife and I visited Philly a few years ago. We are both history buffs and very much enjoyed our visit there. We learned a lot as well.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

minimalME said:


> I know you aren’t lying! 🤗
> 
> I’ve paid over $300 for rooms in Monterey (with sweet otters off our balcony), and at Universal, to stay on the property, so we could walk to the parks. Both were family vacations and totally worth it.


When I did travel I like to relax and take a leisurely pace.

I think the rushing of everyone else is why I don’t like to travel anymore. Just can’t relax. Had a truck cross the line and almost hit me Monday. For a town of 4K there’s average 2-3 wrecks a week needing air flight just in a 10 mile radius. Not counting the ones just needing ambulances. 

Maybe it is fact live in a tourist town making wrecks so common past few years makes staying at home seem like a vacation in itself. 😁


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

red oak said:


> When I did travel I like to relax and take a leisurely pace.
> 
> I think the rushing of everyone else is why I don’t like to travel anymore. Just can’t relax. Had a truck cross the line and almost hit me Monday. For a town of 4K there’s average 2-3 wrecks a week needing air flight just in a 10 mile radius. Not counting the ones just needing ambulances.


This is why slow travel is so wonderful. I don't rush. Basicallly, I choose a spot, and I live like a local. 😊


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

minimalME said:


> This is why slow travel is so wonderful. I don't rush. Basicallly, I choose a spot, and I live like a local. 😊


There's merits to both. I can thoroughly enjoy sitting out in HI watching the waves crash or go snorkeling and watch the turtles swim by just as much as taking the kids to Disney World and packing in 35000 steps a day fueled by their unending excitement.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Zedd said:


> There's merits to both. I can thoroughly enjoy sitting out in HI watching the waves crash or go snorkeling and watch the turtles swim by just as much as taking the kids to Disney World and packing in 35000 steps a day fueled by their unending excitement.


I agree. 

With my chilldren, vacations were fun. But on my own, I prefer a very different sort of experience.


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

To me cost is relative to what you feel you are getting for it. Almost exactly a month from now I will be sitting/standing on the balcony of a room rental watching the activities and a car race, and pay an added 0 to the high price noted here specifically for hanging out on that balcony. Sweet ! Totally looking forward to and worth it to me.


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

2&out said:


> To me cost is relative to what you feel you are getting for it. Almost exactly a month from now I will be sitting/standing on the balcony of a room rental watching the activities and a car race, and pay an added 0 to the high price noted here specifically for hanging out on that balcony. Sweet ! Totally looking forward to and worth it to me.


Along the Med?


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

Zedd said:


> Along the Med?


Yes - French Riviera... Monaco


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

2&out said:


> Yes - French Riviera... Monaco


Nice. Bucketlist item for me. Need to wait until my kid is a little older so he can appreciate it. He's really gotten into F1 the last couple years.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I enjoy travel for the reasons collectively mentioned so far.

With the question around just staying at a house and watching TV or being on the deck, as a personal comparison I mostly thought of an overnight stay with girlfriends. Sure, we could have arranged to stay over at one of our homes. However, one friend specifically said she wanted us to stay at a place where we could just hang out in the backyard and not go anywhere. We found a nice house to share and that would tick that box. There were four of us. I drove, and we set out with a stop at a local coffee spot ready for the journey. Lined up tunes in the car, lots of conversation, some singing, laughing and such on the drive. Stopped on the way for a nice breakfast, wandered the stores of that town, continued on with the drive. Then stopped again and checked-out the town where we were staying. More browsing of stores, and decided what food we'd get to take to the house so that we wouldn't need to go out again once there. Picked up ingredients for a snack / cheese platter, and then easy food to put together for dinner. Also got booze.

We arrived, set ourselves up with music, drinks, snacks board / platter. There was an in-ground trampoline that appealed to our playful side and the other three had sussed out there was water beneath it due to no drainage, and in my excitement (ahem) I missed what they were telling me about this. I jumped on with my nice day dress, dropped onto my bottom ready to bounce back up to my feet and SPLOOSH ....drenched. Got changed, put clothes in the sun to dry and we sat outside enjoying each others company, food, wine, and conversation. The accommodation owner had told me their parents lived next door if we needed anything. Well, we went to open another bottle of wine that required a corkscrew and couldn't find one anywhere and so myself and another tried to look decent and sheepishly went next door and asked if we could borrow their corkscrew. One friend was keen to make use of the bath-tub and given we'd started our socializing early, were pretty much in bed by 9pm; leaving her to soak in the tub with a glass of wine in hand and indulging in being child-free. Next morning, two of them went for an early walk while myself and another got coffee going and started packing up. Then when we were all ready, left and went for breakfast, took in the landscape and then drove back.

Maybe someone living across the street might have wondered, 'Why do people book that house and just sit outside yapping all afternoon? They could do that at home!'


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Other moments where Batman and I have sat on the deck of house-accommodation, has typically been when the place is dog-friendly and traveled with them and/or the landscape is beautiful to absorb. What comes to mind is a town where a friend lives and who came over and we sat out on the deck enjoying a meal and drinks, and was in between us taking in and enjoying aspects of the location. Other moments have been loving the view and scenery from where we are staying, and just sat out taking that in while having dinner and drinks together. One place had a record player and I liked checking out the small record collection they had, and had taken a few records with me and played them while sitting out on the deck at the place and again, enjoying the scenery and food/drinks. In between that is taking in the local setting and various things to experience. Those stays are typically different to when we travel internationally.

Plus, I LOVE a road-trip. Also for the reasons already mentioned. I'm the type that almost doesn't want to get to the destination as I'm enjoying the journey itself so much.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

With some exceptions pretty much all I get out of longer travel than a night or two is a guarantee I am not working.

However… my wife absolutely loves it.

When I am in the middle of a tour I hate or tolerating people that I normally would not, I can glance at her face and see her eyes and how she looks and she looks happy and like she is being enriched by it. I hold onto that.

One thing I noticed is that I am traveling more with her I have been learning what I like and don’t like.

This latest trip I have been on is ending now after two weeks and I learned it is too long for me.

Things I already knew like I hate schedules were confirmed by it.

I learned that on this trip I would have liked it better if we did our own thing more often and split away from people in our group. One idea I had is to research and hire my own local guides.


----------



## christine29 (Nov 30, 2021)

Some people dislike traveling, but they must do so for a variety of reasons. Work, family, health or medical treatment, social or economic needs are all possible reasons. People who enjoy traveling enjoy the relaxation, new cultures, foreign food, and incredible landscapes that are different from their usual surroundings.


----------



## ginniebolles15 (3 mo ago)

It's a pity that this feature was disabled, I enjoyed reading these reports. Usually, before a trip, my friends and I went to the site and thus looked for interesting places and attractions. We have been planning a trip to Berlin for a long time and finally decided to go. The only thing is that I could not find where to go and what to see for a long time. Then I accidentally stumbled upon the site free walking tour Berlin; we picked up a cool tour. Hope we enjoy it. I decided that after this trip, I would write my impressions in the form of a report on SlowTrav.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Because it's fun....life is short...and it's a vast, beautiful world.

Nobody has ever said on their deathbed "I wish I had traveled less".


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

I have traveled extensively and experienced so many great things. Seen places you only read about in history books. I like to see the various sights, learn about the area and possibly the people, taste the food from the location. I have stayed in some amazing hotels, hostels and B&Bs. Met some of the owners of the B&Bs and had very interesting conversations with them. It gets me out away from my responsibilities from my every day life and I can choose to hike a glacier or relax on the beach.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

AVR1962 said:


> I have traveled extensively and experienced so many great things. Seen places you only read about in history books. I like to see the various sights, learn about the area and possibly the people, taste the food from the location. I have stayed in some amazing hotels, hostels and B&Bs. Met some of the owners of the B&Bs and had very interesting conversations with them. It gets me out away from my responsibilities from my every day life and I can choose to hike a glacier or relax on the beach.


FUN!!!! I LOVE traveling!!

I love doing fun things at home too, but seeing new places and doing new things is ALWAYS exciting and I love every minute of it!!! I will say that I have just as much fun exploring the woods and seeing the waterfall at the nearby state park as I did camping on the beach in the Gulf of Mexico or exploring Yellowstone!! 

There is SO much beauty and excitement wherever I go, I just love being able to experience it all!!!! I definitely plan on going back to my favorite places and finding new places to explore as soon as I get the chance!!!


----------



## Tiddytok5 (8 mo ago)

red oak said:


> Can anyone explain it to me?
> I never knew anyone like it growing up.
> I’m content to stay home.
> For those of you who aren’t content to hang out at home or your surrounding area on your days of or on vacation why?
> ...



Not everyone that goes on holidays, spend the entire time mostly in their rooms.



There's a humongous world out there full of people, food, culture, experience, and uncharted territory, uncharted enrichment.


They follow their instinctual paths and journeys.

You are content in living within the world and grasp of your peripheral vision.


They aren't. So they don't.


Different strokes, for different folks.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I pretty much usually hated business travel with rare exceptions. And now I have a dog that I don't think would travel well. But I like to travel on car trips. It just makes me feel good to get out on the highway.


----------



## Reluctant Texan (5 mo ago)

minimalME said:


> I know you aren’t lying! 🤗
> 
> I’ve paid over $300 for rooms in Monterey (with sweet otters off our balcony), and at Universal, to stay on the property, so we could walk to the parks. Both were family vacations and totally worth it.


Like $300/night in a lot of places seems standard for a room that is clean... not even well-furnished or exquisite


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Reluctant Texan said:


> Like $300/night in a lot of places seems standard for a room that is clean... not even well-furnished or exquisite


It depends. I’m currently renting an apartment in Asia for much less. ☺


----------



## Reluctant Texan (5 mo ago)

I think travel is great, but I also think it's often frivolous, a waste of money, and HUGELY destructive to the environment.

I have a lot of opinions on it... when I was online dating, it seemed like every single woman listed "travel" as an interest, and it seemed to me a kind of vapid thing for most of them (and I suppose for most men in the same position)... they're going to abroad see sights, get to play adult "make believe" as upper-class (no doing dishes, no cooking, dining out, hotel maids, waitstaff, etc), take lots of pictures of themselves, etc. All awful.

I also don't think most Americans are able to afford it, judging from the skyrocketing credit card balances we're seeing right now, and lack of retirement planning... but YOLO! right?

Like my fiance says, "I want to travel NOW, not when I'm old and tired."

I think we're all going to learn some hard lessons about aging, and outliving our finances if we do what she wants to do...


----------



## Corgi Mum (10 mo ago)

There are places I've seen on TV that I think look beautiful and would like to see in person but my chances of actually making an effort to travel there are probably slim, lol. My main interests are historic places and old architecture. Most people here think of travelling as going to a hot climate in winter and lying on a beach. That's not my thing at all, I'm too restless to just lie around drinking umbrella drinks.

The reality is that whenever I do travel I get wickedly homesick. I do enjoy the experience of seeing a new place but there's always that underlying pining for home.

So, yeah, I don't really understand the itch to travel.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

Read over replies again. 
I see 2 distinct themes.

Between stints driving truck I did do a little traveling and seeing the sights but never for myself.
It was to see the wonder in face of another. 
Epcot center was for my son.
Grand Canyon (not much impresses me and it was one of 3 unexpected things to ever impress me in all my traveling. One actually felt like home.), petrified forest, and lava fields was for my kids. 
All Arizona trips were for my grandparents. 
I just liked seeing their faces light up.

But, no one was constantly asking or expecting, and I wanted my kids involved, where as my XW seemed to begrudge them. (Before anyone says ****, she didn’t have the kids anymore time than i did. Half the time I was around then more than her.)
I wanted family outings. She wanted just her or her and I. 
Maybe I set things off on wrong foot with dear wife as we did do a fair bit of travel early on. 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Reluctant Texan (5 mo ago)

I'm more sympathetic to traveling for intellectual reasons... but a lot of the travel people I know want to do seems to me really base "escapism" and not positive in any way, shape or form. And that's not even factoring in the damage frequent air travel does to the atmosphere... when you consider that, it's almost completely insane.

so, yeah. I just don't understand the urge people have to randomly jet off someplace several times a year


----------



## Reluctant Texan (5 mo ago)

red oak said:


> Read over replies again.
> I see 2 distinct themes.
> 
> Between stints driving truck I did do a little traveling and seeing the sights but never for myself.
> ...


"Giving the kids experiences" is a better reason to travel, I suppose.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Reluctant Texan said:


> "Giving the kids experiences" is a better reason to travel, I suppose.


We do both. 

Trips with the kids are usually more active and adventurous. So with them we go places like Iceland (amazing place) or Europe visiting multiple cities all over, or national parks here in the US. It also helps with school most places they study in school the kids have been. We do 2-3 trips with the kids a year ranging from 1-3 weeks. 

Just me and my wife, usually it is to get away and just enjoy each other and connect away from the chaos of normal daily life. We will go to the Caribbean, Hawaii, South Pacific. For quick long weekends for fun my wife and I will go to Vegas, Montreal, Napa/Sonoma places like that. 

Especially now that the kids are older getting away is important to us. The kids have very busy social lives so getting them to do day trips and family outings is harder, the kids want to hang out with their friends so getting away as a family is great to get that dedicated focused family time. Also my wife and I have always made a very conscious effort to focus on us, we have taken at least 1 weeklong trip and 2-3, 3-5 day trips just us no kids every year since our youngest was about 2. We've seen too many couples older than us who once their kids left the house had no idea what to do because they had spent a couple of decades focused only on the kids and family activities and no time on their relationship as a couple.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I've been to about 27 countries and every one of 
Them are beautiful and people generally friendly. Every country has its own culture and identity.
Even the poor ones in spite of the poverty are beautiful and full of wonder.
From Switzerland to Colombia, there is so much to appreciate.


----------



## Reluctant Texan (5 mo ago)

might be helpful to define what we all mean by "travel."

I think getting to know other people and cultures is incredibly important, and plays a big role in making us more worldly & better people. Also makes us less jingoistic and susceptible to junk theories about races and nationalities.

On the other hand, "travel for recreation" is awful in a lot of ways, in my humble opinion, for the reasons I said before. 

I don't think there's a bright line that make the two easy to distinguish, but I know too many people that travel too much, feel entitled to it, and would be better off doing just about anything else than racking up $1,000's on their cc or blowing savings to go get drunk at some resort and do dumb touristy things. or things if they were really interested in, could do as a hobby in their own back yard.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

Reluctant Texan said:


> might be helpful to define what we all mean by "travel."
> 
> I think getting to know other people and cultures is incredibly important, and plays a big role in making us more worldly & better people. Also makes us less jingoistic and susceptible to junk theories about races and nationalities.
> 
> ...


You don’t really get to know a culture and what people are like from it until they move into your home town. 
While in their country they’re friendly cause they want tourists dollars. 😃


----------



## TooOld (Nov 22, 2020)

Red Oak,

When I was kid in the late 1950's and 1960's family "travel" consisted of visiting most of California. An occasional trip to Las Vegas. That was it. One of my hobbies when I was a kid was listening to the short wave radio. I would build radios to tune in Radio Moscow, NHK Tokyo, the BBC, etc. I never had any idea that I would ever visit any of these places. The first time I flew on an airplane was after college for my first real job. As my career progressed I did a lot, like 100K miles a year, of domestic travel. I changed jobs in my late 30's, having never been out of the United States, including Canada and Mexico. The first week at my new job I had to go to Paris for an important meeting. I didn't have a passport so I had to stand in line for hours at our federal building to get an expedited passport.

From that first trip to Paris my entire world and life view completely changed. Beginning with that job, my work became primarily international and I have since flown 6 million miles on my airline of choice. I had a very myopic view of the world and history. Yes, much of my travel was paid by my employers, but I was there, on the ground in London, Munich, Paris, Tokyo, Beijing, Hong Kong, Shanghai, really every major business center across the world It was hard, demanding work, but I learned so much. How people live, work and even die. What their dreams are for themselves and their children. How to work with people from entirely different cultures and values. I now have friends all over the world. These experiences made it easier to understand and work with my colleagues here in the United States. I am more open to different points of view, more flexible, accept the reality that there are in fact other ways to accomplish something than our American centric approach. 

When one of my sons was having a tough time in college I took him with me to Shanghai, to change his view and get him out of his head. At night after the work day we would walk around the city talking about his struggles and observing the city and people of Shanghai. I explained Chinese history and what he was seeing. One night he stopped and said "How come we never learned about any of this?" When he got home he became an Asian Studies major and it changed his life. He finished college and launched his life. He often brings up that trip because on it he learned how much he had and the opportunities that lay ahead versus seeing how the Shanghainese lived and worked just to survive; it put everything into sharp focus. Travel changed his life.

So for me the drive to travel is the people. You mentioned they are friendly because they want our tourist dollars. I guess that is true to some extent in tourist destinations, but if you travel for work, you are not a tourist and you eat in local restaurants eating local food, you visit small cities, even villages, you take local trains. You see factories, research centers, and countless conference rooms. As trains traverse the land you take in the place. I have found people to be largely friendly, curious and helpful. Sure, there are some countries that are harder to engage with, but I never felt it was about money.

Others have mentioned the experiences. I won't belabor this post, but I have experienced places, sights, sounds, tastes and smells that don't exist where I live. I have seen things that broke my heart and things that celebrate the genius and creativity of humankind. I am a life long runner and have run along major rivers all over the world at dawn, through famous parks, around the Imperial Palace in Tokyo and many other locales. The view from the street is amazing and unforgettable.

I retired just before COVID and of course was largely home bound. I couldn't wait to get back on the road. Now all my travel is on my own dollar, but that doesn't matter. We just went to Switzerland for three weeks and are planning to spend a month in Japan early next year. In Switzerland we met dozens of interesting people, often sitting at adjoining tables at dinner. Learned some of their life experiences and compared notes. Wow, more in common than not. Japan is our favorite place to visit in the world. I have experienced earthquakes and typhoons there, but I have also stood awe struck as a graceful, stunning Japanese woman in full kimono, obi and wooden sandals does her grocery shopping. Which brings me back to my days listening to the short wave radio. I vividly remember tuning up my radio and straining through crashing static in my headphones to hear the words in highly accented English "This is Radio Japan, NHK, broadcasting from Tokyo" followed by the then Japanese national anthem played on traditional Asian instruments. In my mind it was the most exotic, distant and foreign place in the world. I really couldn't even imagine it. If someone had told me some fifty plus years ago that I would know the streets of Tokyo as well as I know my own major home city I wouldn't have believed them, but travel made that a reality.

At the end of the day if travel isn't your thing, no worries, we each "do" ourselves. My point though is not to discount the value of travel because it doesn't happen to be your thing. In fact travel, especially international travel forces you out of your comfort zone and your own head - all in a positive way, you become more open, flexible and less judgmental. I am a dramatically different person because of my travel. It changed the trajectory of my business career and being a natural raconteur I have endless stories of the places I have been and the people I have met. It is a fascinating planet, really, it is, give it a look.


----------



## Rarnaie (24 d ago)

People just want to see new places and experience new emotions. If you are comfortable sitting at home and not traveling to different countries, learning about the traditions of other countries, and so on, then this is your right. For example, I always hate being in the same place, and I want something new. And thanks to the fact that I was able to find a website where you can find free tours of European cities -- https://www.freetour.com/, every year, I fly to one of the cities of Europe and then get a completely free tour of this city. Isn't that incredible? And I have already visited almost all European countries except Hungary and Austria.


----------

